# Provista St Aug Fungus



## the_goodz (Mar 1, 2021)

I recently put down Provista St Augustine about a month ago and have been battling fungus from the start.

It looks to me like gray leaf spot and it has started to really damage the entire lawn. There is around 3k sqft.

I put down one bag of diseaseex the day after the sod was layed on 5/23.

Sprayed Tebuconzole at the high rate on 6/10.

Sprayed Azoxy 2SC at high rate on 6/21.

Is there anything else I can do? Lawn looked a lot worse after the Tebuconzole application but is starting to look like it is slowly coming back. Do you believe these two fungicides will be enough for it to recover?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hit it with 3336F. Bag your clippings. Don't overwater.

ProVista grows slowly, so it will take time to recover.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

My yard is incredibly sensitive to fungus. the antifungal i thought really nuked it out was Luna with both fluopyram and trifloxystrobin. And that was after Propaconizole didn't make a dent in it.


----------



## the_goodz (Mar 1, 2021)

@ionicatoms I will look into getting a bottle of 3336F. Do you think it is a bad idea to fertilize to encourage faster growth? I had been spoon feeding GreenTrx 18-0-4

@Darth_V8r I have been looking to get a split of Exteris which has fluopyram in it since I have zoysia and it will help with nematodes. Unfortunately, I am not looking to get an entire bottle of it given its cost. Glad to hear it has worked well for you on your St. Aug.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

You can get Luna Experience for half the price of extersis. There is also one called Broadform that is about 35% off the price of extersis. both have fluopyram. experience also has tebuconizole. Broadform also has trifloxystrobin. There is another product out there called Luna Sensation, which is identical to broadform.

I guess I look at prices differently due to yard size. Pretty much anything I buy, there is no point splitting, since I need larger amounts.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

In principle, spoon feeding will be fine.

However I see in the product brochure (https://www.anuviaplantnutrients.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Anuvia-GreenTRX-LAWN-Brochure-v4.pdf) that GreenTRX is designed for cation and anion sequestration. I would be concerned about the possibility that my fungicide might be affected by the presence of a bunch of ions. This is why I do not like to spray any of the humic based products with fungicides or insecticides.

However, many people do exactly this and have not observed problems. I feel I am more cautious than most.


----------



## the_goodz (Mar 1, 2021)

@Darth_V8r Wow, never heard of Broadform but it looks to have about 20x the AI in it then Exteris. Seems like its a much better buy when you can find it at almost half the cost.

@ionicatoms Well now you have me paranoid as I did apply the Azoxy with a humic mixture of RGS. Going forward I will spray seperate just to be safe.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

the_goodz said:


> @ionicatoms Well now you have me paranoid as I did apply the Azoxy with a humic mixture of RGS. Going forward I will spray seperate just to be safe.


Sorry! 😁


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Hit it with 3336F. Bag your clippings. Don't overwater.
> 
> ProVista grows slowly, so it will take time to recover.


100% . Clearys 3336F has been a grey spot destroyer for me. I usually mix with blue dye @ 1/2 rate then spay late in the evening, wait about 7 hours then irrigate. Not sure if that the correct method however. Reason being that Clearys will dry to leaf really badly in the hotter months. I use the blue dye so that it doesnt have a Tenacity like effect.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> You can get Luna Experience for half the price of extersis. There is also one called Broadform that is about 35% off the price of extersis. both have fluopyram. experience also has tebuconizole. Broadform also has trifloxystrobin. There is another product out there called Luna Sensation, which is identical to broadform.
> 
> I guess I look at prices differently due to yard size. Pretty much anything I buy, there is no point splitting, since I need larger amounts.


Never heard of Luna before. Thanks.

Spot on. Propiconazole didn't do anything to it for me. Sometimes i wonder if it actually fuels it.


----------



## DennisCTC (2 mo ago)

the_goodz said:


> I recently put down Provista St Augustine about a month ago and have been battling fungus from the start.
> 
> It looks to me like gray leaf spot and it has started to really damage the entire lawn. There is around 3k sqft.
> 
> ...


I've head provost for a few years and loved it, but recently having same fungus and spots of dead grass. D


----------

